# Reciever Help



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got my new Klipsch speakers and Outlaw sub set up and I am having a problem with my Onkyo 805. I could not get any sub signal. No matter what I tried I could not get sound out of the subwoofer running test tones. I tried my old sub and my new one and nothing. I finally did a factory reset and it started working but seems to be at a much lower volume than it should be. I am thinking I may be having an issue where the sub out is dying. I wanted to wait until this years new receivers came out to replace but it looks like I may need to replace sooner. Can anyone make any suggestions for a receiver under $1000 to replace this one? I considered the Onkyo 929 but I am a little concerned with all the reports of HDMI failures. Any other suggestions? I have also considered Pioneer Elite but it looks like the best prices all come from online dealers and there would be no warranty. Not sure if it is worth the risk and I wonder if I would miss the sub EQ. A local dealer was offering up a demo model SC-63 for $550.00 (with full warranty) that got me thinking about Pioneer.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

dustwvl,
Sorry to hear about your AVR troubles. Rather than just ask for a replacement for the 805, I would suggest making a list of what features you are looking for in the next AVR. 

Such as (not an inclusive list):
# channels 5/7/9 ?
Power necessary for your speakers (I assume your Klipsch are probably pretty easy to drive)
Any certain codecs you must have ?
Type of Auto Eq you like most (Audessy, MCACC, YPAO, etc.)
Min # of HDMI inputs/outputs?
How many Zones do you need ?
Certain inputs you want and their location (i.e. front panel USB or HDMI, ethernet or WiFi) ?

Since you have wisely already set a budget, once you determine these parameters the field will narrow considerably.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you re ran Audyssey after doing the reset? The 805 is going to be a tough receiver to replace as its amplification section is about the largest ever put in a receiver to date.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

dustwvl said:


> A local dealer was offering up a demo model SC-63 for $550.00 (with full warranty) that got me thinking about Pioneer.


If looking at demos, are you willing to consider refurbished AVRs?

I'm a Denon/Marantz kinda guy and we're enjoying the benefits of XT32/SubEQ HT in the form of a Denon AVR4520CI. We're very happy with the amplifier and room correction software. In your stated budget, if willing to go with factory refurbished, my recommendation would be it's little brother, the Denon AVR X4000.


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

XEagleDriver said:


> dustwvl,
> Sorry to hear about your AVR troubles. Rather than just ask for a replacement for the 805, I would suggest making a list of what features you are looking for in the next AVR.
> 
> Such as (not an inclusive list):
> ...



Thanks

I currently only have 5.1 and I do not really see that expanding anytime real soon
As far as Power the Klipsch I have are the RF62II, RC62II and RS 42II so they shouldn't be to hard to drive although I have heard they can dip a little low in impedance at times.
No codecs I must have but I would like some sort of dynamic eq if possible
I only have experience with Adyssey XT so I am not sure but I would like some sort of EQ
Need at least 4 HDMI inputs right now but a couple more would not hurt
Just need one zone
Ethernet would be nice but not a deal breaker

I am not necessarily opposed to refurb if the deal is good. How is the amp section on the x4000


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

On another forum, from many users, I read nothing but good.

If helpful, here's a review.


----------



## sgtlamar (Feb 19, 2014)

I have the x4000 and so far it has been great. Also it has audyssey multieq xt32 which will be an improvement over xt. I would recommend it or the x3000 which has similar features.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not being argumentative, from the review I linked to above: With the AVR-X3000 you lose Audyssey MulEQ XT32 & SubEQ HT, zone 3, speaker pre-outs, and are limited to a 7.2 system.

And from the Denon site:

Audyssey Gold
The AVR-X3000 comes equipped with our Audyssey Gold package which includes Audyssey MultEQ XT, Audyssey Dynamic Volume, Audyssey Dynamic EQ, Audyssey DSX, and Audyssey Pro. Audyssey MultEQ XT calibrates the system for up to eight different seating positions,..."

(just clarifying the differences)


----------



## sgtlamar (Feb 19, 2014)

Very true just mentioned it because of the price but it should work for his needs.


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks. Time for some research. If I went the pioneer route what were the big changes from the sc60 series to the sc70 series? I am going to look at that Denon as well.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

dustwvl said:


> Thanks. Time for some research. If I went the pioneer route what were the big changes from the sc60 series to the sc70 series? I am going to look at that Denon as well.


In our case, I only know about Denon/Marantz.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I also have the X4000 and I am quite happy with it


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

It looks like I may have got my Onkyo 805 working again. I think I am still going to start looking though. Would it be a bad idea to purchase a new receiver right now if I can get by with my Onkyo (if it keeps working). I am a little concerned about buying a receiver that does not support Ultra HD at 60FPS and HDMI 2.0, although I just got a new TV last year so it will probably be a long time before I get a new one. I am not sure what other new features are coming down the pipe this year. Any feelings? Thanks for all the help everyone. You have all been a huge help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I said in my first post, the 805 is still to this day one of the best receivers Onkyo ever made. If you have it working then I would not replace it until the new HDMI 2.0 is finalized and available in more receivers.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

dustwvl said:


> It looks like I may have got my Onkyo 805 working again. I think I am still going to start looking though. Would it be a bad idea to purchase a new receiver right now if I can get by with my Onkyo (if it keeps working).


If it's serving your purposes and you don't miss features seen in the newer models you don't have, you're golden. We upgraded to the AVR we have because for our needs (amplifier section and XT32 w/SubEQ HT) it had a couple of must haves.

As to the question of what's coming down the pike, the best I'm aware of, 4k and USB 2.0. It's a shame receiver manufactures are so slow to adopt 2.0 or 3.0 standards. At this point, all receivers should have Wi-Fi as opposed to having to cable to the router. On my part, that qualifies as a whine.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> As I said in my first post, the 805 is still to this day one of the best receivers Onkyo ever made. If you have it working then I would not replace it until the new HDMI 2.0 is finalized and available in more receivers.


I believe this to be true also. I have an 808 in my rack, and although I wish it had xt32/subeq, it never seems to run out of gas! And it sounds awesome. 
One problem I had was the notorious hdmi board failure. Got it fixed no prob. In the meantime, i put my backup pioneer in its place. A VSX-1019ahk. This gave me a chance to really notice how mcacc handles my room vs audyssey, and how differently they are voiced. Fwiw, I like how both sound, but the onkyo is more transparent, and seems to be like a TF funny car next to my daily driver. I think Beeman, and tony have made real good points here too. I'd keep the onk, til she pukes. I can also speak for the great performance of marantz rcvrs. My friend has a 7005 that sounds amazing. I think Bee suggested the refurb? Try accessories 4 less. They seem to be good to deal with. And as far as hdmi board problems. I know some techs, and it seems every manufacturer has this trouble to a point, so I wouldn't give that too much weight. Btw, I think pioneers upcoming lineup is being announced with some hdmi 2.0 models. 
Will


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I may be running into a different issue now. Yesterday I was loosing audio infrequently. I thought it might be an issue with the cable signal but I am not sure. This morning I was getting some weird static occasionally so I though I better check the HDMI cables. They all appeared to be fully inserted but when I touched one of them I lost all picture. All I got was snow on the screen. I turned everything off and removed all the cable and reseated them and I seem to fine now. Hopefully it is nothing but it has me concerned. I still have access at this point to a demo Pioneer SC-63 for $550.00 that I am tempted to get. I am thinking I could go with something like this and then it might be easier to justify upgrading sooner (since I wont have spent as much money) down the line when more of the HDMI 2.0 receivers are out. I may wait and see if the problem returns first.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

dustwvl said:


> I am thinking I could go with something like this and then it might be easier to justify upgrading sooner...


Justification? Hmmmmmmm. 

If the unit you have doesn't serve your needs and you have the budget for the receiver you "really" want, that's enough justification for me.

In my opinion, considering the price of a new bassboat w/225HP outboard, a receiver is cheap by comparison and doesn't require getting up early in the morning to use it. Our unit model was released a couple years ago and connects via HDMI v1.4a. Has support for 4K, 3D video, XT32 w/SubEQ HT and an amplifier that is able to handle <4ohm loads. Denon had a BOGO deal going......buy one 4520CI and get one DBT3313-UDCI blu-ray player included.

That was an audio deal I couldn't refuse. 

The point, despite being released a couple of years ago (purchased new, a few months ago) with what it has to offer, this receiver is going serve our purposes for many years to come.

(have i mentioned how much i love our receiver?)

The point, buy what you want cause down the road, new stuff is always going be released. The key, buy gear that makes you happy so you won't look back with regrets.



willis7469 said:


> In the meantime, i put my backup pioneer in its place. A VSX-1019ahk.


To be encouraging, as willis7469 posted above, we put our SR5007 in a box, on a shelf, in the garage to be used as backup should our current receiver have to go to the hospital. Who knows how many months will pass before the receiver is released from the hospital?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

BeeMan458 wrote:
In my opinion, considering the price of a new bassboat w/225HP outboard, a receiver is cheap by comparison and doesn't require getting up early in the morning to use it.
Rolf! I totally get this! 
I would suggest maybe switching cables, since that's the cheapest thing to start with. Amazon has media bridge, and blue rigger for around 6 bucks. Monoprice is good too. You can pay extra for snake oil, but only on analog cables. How some companies justify hdmi cable pricing is beyond me. When my hdmi board gave up the ghost, it wouldn't switch inputs. All of a sudden, the relays quit clicking, and I knew.... I would guess, that's not the case here.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

What kills it for us, we've done all the upgrading I can afford to rationalize.......now were stuck with having to watch blu-rays.

...

It's fun looking for the new addition to the home theater but at a certain point, one has to live with what they have. And until a piece of equipment fails, fails to do what's expected of it or becomes so out-of-date that it qualifies as obsolete one needs to work with what they have.

Here's hoping for a winning lottery ticket that will allow us to upgrade to a better pair of speakers that we can neither afford and definitely don't need.

...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

BeeMan458 said:


> What kills it for us, we've done all the upgrading I can afford to rationalize.......now were stuck with having to watch blu-rays.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Well i don't think that analogy will work for speakers... Electronics yes, but speakers virtually last forever. :T

I am running speakers made in the 70s and they still play fine.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Well i don't think that analogy will work for speakers... Electronics yes, but speakers virtually last forever. :T
> 
> I am running speakers made in the 70s and they still play fine.


Agreeing with you, our's are working fine also. It will take a winning lottery ticket to allow us to buy better.

The point I failed to share with humor, a lot of what we do, is done to keep the hobby interesting.

This is why I posted: "...that will allow us to upgrade to a better pair of speakers that we can't afford and don't need."

My humor doesn't always translate from screen to the person reading what I've posted. Happens in face-to-face exchanges also.

...:bigsmile:


----------



## Gotham (Jan 20, 2013)

If you run 5.1, 929 can be useless. hdmi trouble seem gone on x2x series. 

Pioneer elite sounds good and have a great value! 

Denonx4000 can be a right choice but you lose a tipical onkyo's dinamic, and you lose a lot of power then 929. Some features like subEQ are useless if you don't have 2 SW!


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.


----------

